# First birth of the year for us. Nigerian Dwarf babies!



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Peachy had triplets! One buckling and two doelings! These three were born on 3-17-2014, so they are St. Patrick's Day babies


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That's too much cuteness!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So cute, Love the little one with the tongue hanging out. Congrats


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Nancy D!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Rhandi74! I like that photo, too


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's better than a pot of gold for st pattys day lol! They're so cute, and I love their colors


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They even look like a pot of gold! So adorable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Sweet little babies


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

very cute and cuddles from me


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh they are sooo cute! You are very *Lucky* !


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful colors. Congradulations


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks canyontrailgoats, NubianFan, Liz, Frosty, LuvMyNigies, and Alice Jane. Appreciate your compliments and comments .


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

What fun! Cuties!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, mountainminilynn!


----------



## donnaleedreams (Mar 12, 2014)

These three look like the ones I imagine we'll be having in just a few hours! Congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable!! Congratulations


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, donnaleedreams, FriendlyFainterFarm, and Mamaboyd! I'm so happy with these cuties.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Goatzrule :grin:


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh my! They are adorable! :lovey:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Such pretty kiddos ! Congrats


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

omg They are so cute! Love their colors!! Congrats!


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

nancy d said:


> That's too much cuteness!


Absolutly!! It is unfair for 3 kids to have that much cuteness!! :cart:


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, Slaphappy, chigarden, dnchck, and ndwarf! Loving these babies. I am so not wanting to part with any of them


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And here I was expecting green babies!!! 
However, I am GREEN with envy!!!
Beautiful kiddos!  Congratulations!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are sooo, so, so cute!!! I have a doe who is due the 27th and she will likely have kids like that. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Abra, lol, green would probably make me rich! Thanks, Desert Flower Nigerians, I bet you will be as thrilled as I am. All three are named now. The buckling is Hoof Hollow Danny Boy, the doeling with her tongue sticking out is Hoof Hollow Pretty Irish Girl, and the other doeling is Hoof Hollow My Wild Irish Rose.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty names!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------

